# Some Words For The Wise... Learn From My Mistake



## Dataporter (Sep 29, 2015)

If your wife asks you to refinish a piece of furniture, either don't do it, or do a lousy job.


----------



## mike837go (Sep 29, 2015)

My experience with women (both good and bad) had been to do the best I can for her.

Refinished furniture, car repairs, house repairs and stuff built from kits....

She will always thank you if it looks good and doesn't break again.

Bill Cosby has a whole skit on how husbands 'get lazy' so they will never be asked to do [it] again.

Not my idea on how to build a successful relationship.


----------



## Latheman (Sep 29, 2015)

I'll tell you like my old man once said to me. "If you don't like doing something, surely don't get good at doing it."


----------



## xalky (Sep 30, 2015)

Paint stripper and putty knives are not my idea of a good time. Sanding is a close second in the misery factor. I'll pass, thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Firestopper (Sep 30, 2015)

Haha, this is so true. My wife o 29+ years knows me too well. She knows I'll always give it 120% no matter if its fun or not (its a curse of mine). She has learned from past experience that I will purchase another tool to get her job done......Reverse physiology!! Make some bas a$$ lemonade with those lemons she hands you. Example, many years ago, she wanted a patio table for larger groups of guests. I designed it with tile so a new MK101 tile saw came into my life as well as enough clear coat to complete another personal project.


----------



## Firestopper (Sep 30, 2015)

The problem comes when she realizes what each machine can do and adds to the want list.....


----------



## davidh (Sep 30, 2015)

Dataporter said:


> If your wife asks you to refinish a piece of furniture, either don't do it, or do a lousy job.



there's gotta be more to the story that your not sharing. . . . .


----------



## Dataporter (Sep 30, 2015)

davidh said:


> there's gotta be more to the story that your not sharing. . . . .



Well, I'm sort of sorry I posted this. Of course, I would do anything for her. I have for 33+ years and hope to do it for another 33. 
The rest of the story: I refinished her chest of drawers and it came out real nice. So, she wanted me to do another one, and I did. These things take several days each, mind you, between stripping and repairing and sanding and staining and refinishing... I'm still working full time. This last weekend I had planned to do what I wanted to do for a change! I have the plans, tools and the materials for my next project and I'm raring to go! I should have shared my plans with her. But no, she emptied everything out of my dresser and carried the drawers etc into my shop. <ack> Hence the funky post. But, I'm out of the funk now, in a weekend or two I'll be making chips instead of sand paper dust!  I've asked her to give me a break from refinishing furniture (I'm sick of it!).


----------



## CluelessNewB (Sep 30, 2015)

Sort of reminds me of being on a work detail to paint barracks while between schools at the Naval Air Technical Training Center Millington, TN.   I'm not all that fond of painting, I'm not saying we did a lousy job on purpose but my buddy and I were asked to not bother coming back that afternoon.  To my defense I will say it was probably the worst paint I have ever used in my life.


----------



## Keith Foor (Sep 30, 2015)

Trust me it's not just wives.  I have had employers that were like this as well.  
I was an IT administrator for a number of years.  That started out as a PC support guy that did network infrastructure, phone system support, printer repair and support.  I also took care of about everything else that had electric going to it.  I even made the mistake one day of helping a maintenance guy weld a broken hinge on a dock plate.  When they found out I could weld in the maintenance shop I got to do a lot of that.  Point is that anything that you are good at, folks will ask you to do.  

I can say honestly that other than tires and oil changes, I do all my own car repair.  Which may not sound like much, but I have rebuilt several engines, installed numerous cams, heads, intakes and had a number of people bringing me their hot rod cars for everything from carb tuning to engine swaps.  

My only saving grace with my new hobby is you can't legally gunsmith for others unless you have a license.  So I may get a break there.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Oct 3, 2015)

Well, it certainly appears that this guy didn't say "No" a lot.

http://worcester.craigslist.org/tls/5250473053.html


----------



## mike837go (Oct 5, 2015)

Keith Foor said:


> ...snip... Which may not sound like much, but I have rebuilt several engines, installed numerous cams, heads, intakes and had a number of people bringing me their hot rod cars for everything from carb tuning to engine swaps.  ...snip....



I also do all my own car repairs. Several 'friends' have come and gone needing my help.

The best damper I have learned to use: They have to pay for all parts and supplies needed and they have to help do the work.

I've earned only two close buddies that we will swap work with each other. Too many others wanted a free mechanic.


----------



## Latheman (Oct 5, 2015)

In-laws man. Mine are farmers. When they found out I was a welder/fabricator they thought my life was their free tool. Once the "bills" were handed out I only get called when they can't get by on their own.


----------



## Keith Foor (Oct 6, 2015)

Yeah family is the hardest to deal with.


----------



## brino (Oct 6, 2015)

mike837go said:


> They have to pay for all parts and supplies needed and they have to help do the work.



They have to help?........That promotes the wrong message!
I've been thinking about a "Shop Rates" sign....something like:

Easy Fix(no tools): $50
Easy Fix(but something I hate doing) : $100/hour
Interesting project(I get to learn and/or buy new tools): price range from free to the full cost of new tools
If you want/try to help, double the above!

-brino


----------



## mike837go (Oct 7, 2015)

brino said:


> They have to help?........That promotes the wrong message!
> I've been thinking about a "Shop Rates" sign....something like:
> Easy Fix(no tools): $50
> Easy Fix(but something I hate doing) : $100/hour
> ...



That all well and good if you want to encourage those $%((%$$#%$% freeloaders!

Show 'em what the work is about and they appreciate it so much more.

Besides, 2/3 of the _dis_couragement is sharing with them, my sparkling personality!
(Sometimes they leave skid marks)


----------

